# Larger Corner vivarium set-up - Chatteris, cambs.£120/150



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

The set-up includes a corner vivarium with sliding glass doors-6mm.The dimensions are; 51 inches long (just over 4ft), 60 inches high (5ft) and the two back/corner panels measure 3ft long. 
The vivarium inside is painted a light blue and the outside is an ocean blue colour. 
The bottom part of the vivarium has an opening to store bits and bobs, which covers the footprint of the vivarium... 

I will include in the setup: 


6. 250 watt ceramic heater (less than a years use!) 
7. A bulb, which works in conjunction with the ceramic heater to tell you when it is on. 

£140 with ceramic or £120 without


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

up we go!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

pic??


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

as above - its hard to visualise the actual size of a corner viv without seeing it - pics would help - would this be suitable for cwd - is it humidity proof


----------



## dustybin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Viv*

*I'm guessing this would be ok for a beardie?? :jump:*


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I would snap that up in instant! for that price if everythings there as you say, but would need to see a pic first! I'm just up the road in downham market so could pick it up, but thats the kind of set up i really need.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bahh, forgot about this...Lost cam but dug up some pics, it looks exactly the same.Bargain!Might be able to meet at rodbaston show outside premises to meet up.
























Taken two weeks ago, blue is washed out from flash, is being stored in the kitchen, and no that radiator isn't used often:lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump:whip:


----------

